# Logitech Z506 or X-540 speakers?



## t77snapshot (Nov 26, 2010)

I would like your opinion based on personal experience's or product knowledge on what set of Logitech 5.1 speakers I should go with? and what are the major differences between the two models? 

I have been waiting for one of these two sets to go on sale for about a month and originally had my mind set on the Logitech X-540 5.1 Speakers. Yes I know they are kinda old, but I have always heard they are a great price/performance ratio (plus I think the 540's look better then the Z506's). Now the Logitech Z506 5.1 Speakers are on a sale and if these speakers perform better, then I will go with these. At the moment Buy.com has the Z506's Tigerdirect deal , but with_ free shipping_.

C'mon speaker guru's...what should I do


Right now I have Creative Inspire P7800 90 Watts 7.1 Speakers and my cat chewed up the wires when she was young and now they short out all the time.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't think its worth it to buy the Z506 over the X540 tbh. If your cat decides to go back to her old pasttime, you will suffer less damage. Have you considered the soon-to-be-phased-out x-530? They are decent at their price point.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 26, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't think its worth it to buy the Z506 over the X540 tbh. If your cat decides to go back to her old pasttime, you will suffer less damage. Have you considered the soon-to-be-phased-out x-530? They are decent at their price point.



Nah my cat is all grown up and behaves herself now I haven't even thought about the X-530's, now if I can only find them brand new and not refurbished....at this point anything will be better then what I have atm. hmmmm I have to compare the 530's to the others.

edit: Now one think I really like about the X-540's is that the bass volume is adjusted by a wired controller, unlike like the Z506 or X530's (which are controlled on the back of the sub). It is a nice feature for me to control the bass from from desktop rather then having to reach down behind the sub box.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 26, 2010)

I have the 530's and for thier price they have decent quality.  I picked mine up on refurb for ~ $40 and they havent let me down yet.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 26, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I have the 530's and for thier price they have decent quality.  I picked mine up on refurb for ~ $40 and they havent let me down yet.



oh ok cool, I found a refurb set here for $45 bucks! maybe I could get these just to give me time to save for a better system. My speakers are driving me insane! the sound fluctuates when ever it wants too, like I will be listening to a song at low volume then suddenly BAM HIGH VOLUME...then low again.:shadedshu


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 26, 2010)

My 530s have the bass knob right on the wired volume tab.  I rarely touch it tho, as I use the Win 7 panel for Dolby Bass and gfx EQ in w/e media player im using to fine tune the bass for rock, techno and live stuff.  The only time im really turning the bass down is in some games and sometimes with Ventrilo.

Edit: Mine are the z530 not the x 530 my bad but the X ones just look a bit updated visually than mine, but if u can find a z530 than it comes with a wired volume controller w/ headphone jack and Matrix sound EQ button


----------



## Easo (Nov 26, 2010)

X-530 are good, X-540 are bassically the same, except wired controller and a bit different looks (not so nice imho).


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 26, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Edit: Mine are the z530 not the x 530 my bad but the X ones just look a bit updated visually than mine, but if u can find a z530 than it comes with a wired volume controller w/ headphone jack and Matrix sound EQ button



Oh yeah I see...how old are the Z530's? I think they fell off the market.




Easo said:


> X-530 are good, X-540 are bassically the same, except wired controller and a bit different looks (not so nice imho).




I agree with you that the X-530's are more attractive, but damn! I love that wired remote feature....but that's a big price difference atm. The X-540 also allows the center speaker to clamp to the monitor.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 26, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> The X-540 also allows the center speaker to clamp to the monitor.



Nothing duct tape cant fix


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 26, 2010)

i googled z530 and a Egg link came up, but the site keeps timing out...  Also a cpl refurb deals and 2nd hand deals on google results page too.

Edit Egg link came up Deactivared/Out of Stock


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2010)

I think I will just save up for the _X-540's_ and who's knows...maybe they wil go on sale while I save for em'.


----------

